# JD 6R series



## Kirby ent (Aug 24, 2005)

Has anyone had any experience with the new 6R series tractors, especially the IVT and suspension?
I currently have a 5M to compare with and I am wondering about turning radius, handling etc? I service commercial lots but i also do a lot of small drives with the 5M I am replacing. 
I have a Normand inverted blower and 7-12 snowwing? 
Thanks for the help.

Mike


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

You are going to notice a lot more bling on the 6R over the 5M. The transmission options are quite nice. I haven't used the IVT or suspension, but guys that have them like them. The Auto quad eco transmission I have is a very nice transmission and the 540E PTO is great for blowing snow. 

You will also notice the bulk of the 6R more than the 5's on small spaces. Not that they are a tank, but if your driveways are real small, or have branches overhanging, you will feel tighter for sure. No problem on parking lots for maneuvering. 

Overall, if you can make one work for small driveways, you will love the 6R series. It will handle everything you can throw at it.

That 7-12 snow wing is going to be undersized on a 6R though.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Drive a high speed IVT and you'll never look back. Smooth, easy to use, and with suspension it will ride like a Cadillac. 

The 5M's are very nice tractors, but they're toys compared to the 6M/R's


----------



## Kirby ent (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks, Do you know if there is much of a difference in turning radius? I figured the snowwing would be on the small side but I could still get by with it?


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

Kirby ent;1857935 said:


> Thanks, Do you know if there is much of a difference in turning radius? I figured the snowwing would be on the small side but I could still get by with it?


Yes you will notice a difference in turning radius, also depending on how the dealer set up the turn stops on both. I assume you are looking at the smaller hp rated R's?

Check the minimum width for your particular tractor, you might be too narrow in your plow for the wheel width unless they can pull it in less than 7'. I think its more in the mid to high 80" range on the R's.

I personally don't like having my plow smaller than the tractor, then figure what it would be if you were angled...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Kirby ent;1857935 said:


> Thanks, Do you know if there is much of a difference in turning radius? I figured the snowwing would be on the small side but I could still get by with it?


Yes, you'll notice a difference. I don't think I'd want to put a 7-12 on a 6R. More like an 8-14 minimum. 4WD, high speed IVT, you're above the max weight on the 3200 series with the correct ballast for pushing snow. You need to go to the 4200 series, in my opinion.


----------



## Kirby ent (Aug 24, 2005)

edgeair;1857943 said:


> Yes you will notice a difference in turning radius, also depending on how the dealer set up the turn stops on both. I assume you are looking at the smaller hp rated R's?
> 
> Check the minimum width for your particular tractor, you might be too narrow in your plow for the wheel width unless they can pull it in less than 7'. I think its more in the mid to high 80" range on the R's.
> 
> I personally don't like having my plow smaller than the tractor, then figure what it would be if you were angled...


Yes I am looking at the 6125, dealer stated the smallest tires i can go with are 34 on the back and 24 on the front if i go with the IVT


----------



## Kirby ent (Aug 24, 2005)

John_DeereGreen;1857991 said:


> Yes, you'll notice a difference. I don't think I'd want to put a 7-12 on a 6R. More like an 8-14 minimum. 4WD, high speed IVT, you're above the max weight on the 3200 series with the correct ballast for pushing snow. You need to go to the 4200 series, in my opinion.


My dealer doesn't have any on the lot but i am thinking I might have to go find one to test drive, I really don't want to sacrifice to much turning radius over the 5M. I can manage some extra radius but I dont want a tank.


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

I have the 6125R myself. 38's on the rear for rubber. I have a metal pless 10-16 plow on it and it is a nice matchup size wise for that tractor. The tractor weighs well into the mid 13000 lb range unballasted and unloaded with any snow equipment. Close to 17500 the way I have mine set up with a rear blower and the above mentioned plow. It pushes snow like crazy with that weight, easily out working most of the backhoes and smaller wheel loaders around here. But that power comes at a compromise. 

I don't find it to be a tank to maneuver, but you will notice a difference from a 5M. In my case, I can do resi driveways in town with this rig, but its not comfortable (plow is wider than my blower, so you have to be real careful). If you want to do driveways and lots, then I would suggest a heavy duty narrower plow set up, maybe an 8-13 or similar. It looks like your plow may be underkill for a 6125R.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Kirby ent;1858025 said:


> Yes I am looking at the 6125, dealer stated the smallest tires i can go with are 34 on the back and 24 on the front if i go with the IVT


It's the same way in the States. Other than the speed, driving a quad range will be the same as the IVT to give you an idea.


----------



## Kirby ent (Aug 24, 2005)

edgeair;1858182 said:


> I have the 6125R myself. 38's on the rear for rubber. I have a metal pless 10-16 plow on it and it is a nice matchup size wise for that tractor. The tractor weighs well into the mid 13000 lb range unballasted and unloaded with any snow equipment. Close to 17500 the way I have mine set up with a rear blower and the above mentioned plow. It pushes snow like crazy with that weight, easily out working most of the backhoes and smaller wheel loaders around here. But that power comes at a compromise.
> 
> I don't find it to be a tank to maneuver, but you will notice a difference from a 5M. In my case, I can do resi driveways in town with this rig, but its not comfortable (plow is wider than my blower, so you have to be real careful). If you want to do driveways and lots, then I would suggest a heavy duty narrower plow set up, maybe an 8-13 or similar. It looks like your plow may be underkill for a 6125R.


This is what i was wondering, if I use one or the other for the resis. , blower or 8-13 plow would I then be comfortable getting in and out of consecutive drives in one turn? 
I don't know if I am making any sense, i want to be able to move out of one drive into a narrow street, 24 feet, hit the power reverser and turn into the next drive and be squared back up in the next shortish drive.


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

Kirby ent;1858866 said:


> This is what i was wondering, if I use one or the other for the resis. , blower or 8-13 plow would I then be comfortable getting in and out of consecutive drives in one turn?
> I don't know if I am making any sense, i want to be able to move out of one drive into a narrow street, 24 feet, hit the power reverser and turn into the next drive and be squared back up in the next shortish drive.


I did some condos similar to that, except there were driveways on both sides of the narrow roadway. I don't think I could have easily lined up with the plow on the front (due to its swing out in front) if the driveways were on just one side without some wiggling or practice. If you are in that tight, the R may be a bit big for you.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

John_DeereGreen;1857817 said:


> Drive a high speed IVT and you'll never look back. Smooth, easy to use, and with suspension it will ride like a Cadillac.
> 
> The 5M's are very nice tractors, but they're toys compared to the 6M/R's


our dealer had a couple... i got prices for a mid model like a 6145R , i think the 6170R was already dual rear wheels which was too big... for NJ and for snow use at least here... crazy #s though like $150-160k new for a tractor, really fancy though.

If i was a farmer and used it all year, surely id get either model above, im sure they're beyond awesome for snow work with some weight on them. The loader optional for them stunk though, not much capacity especially for the tractors size, and comparing to Deeres front end wheel loaders, not even in the same spectrum for the same price. Post pictures if you get one though!


----------

